# beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway!



## puroeurodre (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I searched hi and low, and cant find any single BEETLE gauge pods.
All i can find is the triple gauge that fits on the dash above the stereo unit. Unfortunately all we have is the boost gauge and dont have 2 more gauges to fill that. It would like stupid to leave them empty.
I cant seem to find any side pillar pods, steering wheel pods, or even vent pods.
Anyone have any suggestions or come across any?
I'm going to attempt to mold the gauge to fit in the vent this weekend or the following. Ill post back with results.
If i f up replacement vent is only $25 or so.


----------



## dcdubin (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (puroeurodre)*

dumb question but you know about the dash pods right??


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (dcdubin)*

There are none, u'll hafta improvise. IMO this is the best OE looking solution.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

This is very nice looking, but I hafta think it blocks some of the gauge cluster:


----------



## dcdubin (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_There are none, u'll hafta improvise. IMO this is the best OE looking solution.









that looks sick man !


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (dcdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubin* »_
that looks sick man !

It's OK, but the Bernt 3-pod is still the best IMO, cuz it's right in your line of sight.








VDO gauges look OE and are very inexpensive too.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
It's OK, but the Bernt 3-pod is still the best IMO, cuz it's right in your line of sight.








VDO gauges look OE and are very inexpensive too.

















ding ding ding, we has a winner


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (71DubBugBug)*

I ain't even gonna do this one again






















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I ain't even gonna do this one again






















"Hollywood"

















I couldn't find your dash pic man, pls post it!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Well..............if you insist
































"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Well..............if you insist









I finally figured out what it is about your pod that has always bothered me. The VDO turbo gauge needs a matching OE dimpled needle base. A guy in France figured it out and I'll be doing it this summer, I already have the bases. 
Using a very thin, very flat screwdriver and starting from the back side, u work around and wiggle off the front cover. U pop off the VDO base/needle and replace with dimpled OE base/needle. Using a cloth and the screwdriver, u carefully press down the back edges to get the cover back on.
Result: 









_Modified by Billsbug at 10:05 AM 5-1-2008_


_Modified by Billsbug at 10:06 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Dang..........talk about *details*





















(You wouldn't happen to have an extra base you'd be willing to part with, do you?)
Believe it or not, this is something that's always bothered me as well. I just didn't think there was a solution, and chose to just ignore it. It is a rather small thing after all.
Make sure you post some "how to" pics when you do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:21 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
ding ding ding, we has a winner 









Right after paint, in my trunk:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Dang..........talk about *details*





















(You wouldn't happen to have an extra base you'd be willing to part with, do you?
Believe it or not, this is something that's always bothered me as well. I just didn't think there was a solution, and chose to just ignore it. It is a rather small thing after all.
Make sure you post some "how to" pics when you do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









Yeah, it's a cool mod no one ever thought of b4, I love that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me look at what I have and I'll get back to you. Would be really cool if Paul could make u a matching mini-TT billet surround for it too.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Yeah, if you've got an extra one, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.








I've got it on my list of "things to do today", to call Paul. I sent him my bar back three - four weeks ago and would really love to get it back! I'm also waiting for those RSI A/A controls from Sam.








The waiting is the hardest part. Here we are at the beginning of the season, and I'm at a stand still waiting for a ton of stuff.








At the rate I'm goin', I'm gonna be lucky to make Waterfest in July!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah, if you've got an extra one, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.








I've got it on my list of "things to do today", to call Paul. I sent him my bar back three - four weeks ago and would really love to get it back! I'm also waiting for those RSI A/A controls from Sam.








The waiting is the hardest part. Here we are at the beginning of the season, and I'm at a stand still waiting for a ton of stuff.








At the rate I'm goin', I'm gonna be lucky to make Waterfest in July!








"Hollywood"









I think I still have 2 full sets. I must correct myself, I HAD thought of doing this many, many years ago, so I posted a Parts Wanted on the old ORG and got 2 sets, but I couldn't figure out how to get the faces off! I posted this problem and someone led me to a site that sold aftermarket gauge faces. So I sent the company a few e-mails asking how to remove the glass, but they never responded, so I just packed them up for future reference.
Send me your address.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

U never got the AC/heater controls after all this time?! He's a nice guy, but he told me they didn't have any sets left, but I'd still hafta pay him in advance and they would 'locate a set' for me. Ummm, no.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_U never got the AC/heater controls after all this time?! He's a nice guy, but he told me they didn't have any sets left, but I'd still hafta pay him in advance and they would 'locate a set' for me. Ummm, no.









They've located one of the "Larger" controls, and the small center "Fan" control, and we're just waiting to find one more of the "Larger" ones. Sam's been really good about keeping in touch with me. I did have to send him the $$/Paypal in advance, which I understand. I know how the VW's dealers work, especially with "Special Order" items. I just want 'em so bad, that I was willing to do it, and wait. Although I am getting a little anxious now. No A/A controls, No Grab Bar, No Rear Rotors,................








I'll email you my address.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*

Well, they don't make the RSi pieces anymore, so they'll probably hafta look around all the different countries stock rooms for it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Yeah, I think that's what's taking so long. Sam said they may have to look in Germany.








Waitin' to hear back from Paul re: the Grab Handle.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*

They also sold RSi's in England and Japan (I think). 
The tooling must still exist, I'm pretty sure it was produced by AutoTechnic GmbH, but I may be wrong. Graham aka *myblackbeetle* would know or he could find out. I could swear he posted a British contact this week.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Here we go and CHECK OUT the sunvisors, OMFG!








http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=28070
*Contact Volkswagen Racing here in the UK - they will glad take US dollars off you, just give Sam Roach or Mark Farmer a call, nice people to deal with:
4 Quatro Park,
Tanners Drive,
Blakelands,
Milton Keynes, MK14 5JA
England
Tel: 011-44-1908 210077
Fax: 011-44-1908 210044
email: [email protected]* 



_Modified by Billsbug at 12:42 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

Wish you hadn't shown me that






















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Wish you hadn't shown me that






















"Hollywood"









And those rear panels match ur car color too.








Guess u'd lose the rear speakers or u'd hafta drill openings in the CF. 



_Modified by Billsbug at 3:50 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

I believe egauges.com has a 2pod column solution as well.


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_There are none, u'll hafta improvise. IMO this is the best OE looking solution.


















Any DIY for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (puroeurodre)*

in the new beetle performance book that came out years ago had a single pod in the center of the dash in it. ill have to take a look and see who they say made it but alot of stuff in that book is outdated


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Ghostccc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghostccc* »_Any DIY for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, but it's gonna cost u two tacos.








Pull the HU (u can get the tool on e-bay) and unscrew the torx bolts. Remove the center dash piece and drill a large hole the same size as the gauge base. slip on gauge and screw on the Spin-Lok base from the back side. This is the easy part.








I think these instructions are correct, someone mechanically inclined, please correct me if I'm wrong: http://www.egauges.com/pdf/AutoMeter/569.pdf


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*

My new rear panels look RSI-ish except for the carbon fiber which i would never put in my car anyway. Its basically a shaved handrest insert on the rsi done in carbon fiber, nothing to go crazy over , it could very easily be done. Instead i wrapped the insert in black vynil and kept the same speaker mounting positions.


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Yeah, but it's gonna cost u two tacos.








http://www.egauges.com/pdf/AutoMeter/569.pdf


lol.......... thank you sir


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Ghostccc)*

My DIY of sorts is on the .org here: 
http://newbeetle.org/forums/sh...gauge 
You need to know that without modifying the boost gauge fitting and adding an elbow in there, you will have to turn the gauge sideways like mine.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (puroeurodre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puroeurodre* »_Hi everyone,
I searched hi and low, and cant find any single BEETLE gauge pods.
All i can find is the triple gauge that fits on the dash above the stereo unit. Unfortunately all we have is the boost gauge and dont have 2 more gauges to fill that. It would like stupid to leave them empty.
I cant seem to find any side pillar pods, steering wheel pods, or even vent pods.
Anyone have any suggestions or come across any?
I'm going to attempt to mold the gauge to fit in the vent this weekend or the following. Ill post back with results.
If i f up replacement vent is only $25 or so.

There are gauge pods available for flat dash sections at parts stores, I saw one at Advance Auto the other day. It would be easy to mount it forward of the steering wheel and cluster.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: beetle gauge pods, cant find anyway! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Here we go and CHECK OUT the sunvisors, OMFG!










Dude, why oh why did you tease us with that!!!!!


----------

